# Tdi audi a4 at wolfsgart



## nubdutz (Aug 23, 2006)

Need info. please. need to contact owner. car was awsome. spoke with him about car but never got his name or contact info. please help.


----------



## nubdutz (Aug 23, 2006)

Help me out!!!!!!!!!!!!! Plz


----------



## yvesdemers (Jan 25, 2006)

? http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5383815-Feeler-1998-Audi-A4-TDI-Quattro


----------



## nubdutz (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks but not the correct car. appreciate the help. this one was black. from maine


----------



## lyford Gli (Mar 26, 2002)

A friend of mine knows him, I'll ask


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## nubdutz (Aug 23, 2006)

thats the one. awsome, thanks for the help.


----------



## TomRitt (Oct 10, 2002)

Thats Fosters, I'll have him reply. Its got full s4 running gear and toureg front calipers. 


Edit: Andddd I just realized this was over a yr old... my B


----------

